# Sprayed Ortho Nutsedge Killer - Am I screwed?



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I sprayed 5 days ago on 8/15 in my backyard, and casually flipping through the packaging today saw that it says don't do anyoverseeding at all for a full month. That definitely puts me behind schedule as I was planning on seeding around labor day. That being said labor day weekend is supposed to be real hot so it would probably be more like the first week of September - puts it at about 3 weeks after the Ortho Nutsedge killer. I am hoping that will be ok, usually these companies try to cover themselves and provide a safe buffer - you think I will be ok with 3 weeks?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is the the active ingredient ?sulfentrazone?


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

YUP!
https://www.ortho.com/sites/g/files/oydgjc116/files/asset_images/products/CFLS/OR-NutsedgeKillerForLawns-RTS-2015-CFL.pdf


g-man said:


> What is the the active ingredient ?sulfentrazone?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

So it says to wait 4 weeks...I'm scheduled now for 3 weeks. the other thing is it rained heavily 45 minutes after applying, and it says waterproof after 2 hours. But I know all these numbers vary based on the source...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Call Ortho and see what they recommend.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I'll give em a call but I'm sure they'll just feed me a canned response to match the label. Just how the corporate game is played unfortunately.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

You sort of have two choices - seed in three weeks and hope for the best or wait an extra week and hope it's not an early Winter. Maybe a third choice: Spread half the seed in three weeks and then give it the rest in four? Enough of it is bound to survive.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I know, I'm basically going to meet in the middle. I'm putting my hope on the big rain we had after one hour (says 2 hours until waterproof) and the bottle says enough for 5,000 sq ft. I used half, and my backyard is 8,000. So I went light. We will see.


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

Do you have a Siteone near you? Swing by there and ask them. They are very helpful. The one near me answers all my question.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could also bring in some topsoil. If you combine it with Keith idea of half and half, it might work.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

georgiadad said:


> Do you have a Siteone near you? Swing by there and ask them. They are very helpful. The one near me answers all my question.


Siteone landscape supply? I do. Never been. What makes it worth the trip compared to others?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> You could also bring in some topsoil. If you combine it with Keith idea of half and half, it might work.


Good thought I really want a compost roller....I assume that would work for soil also?


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> georgiadad said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a Siteone near you? Swing by there and ask them. They are very helpful. The one near me answers all my question.
> ...


It is a professional -grade landscape supply company. Generally geared towards the commercial applicator, but very knowledgeable and helpful and some branches (not all apparently) will sell products to non-commercial customers.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I'd thrower down! DO half and half like Delmarva Keith said above. 2 Reasons.

1)A lot of these overseed limits are extended beyond the efficacy of the actual product. The product might actually hang around in unsafe levels for 2-3 weeks, but they say 4 (nice round even number) to be sure that enough product has disintegrated (or moved lower in the soil profile) as to guarantee to NOT cause any damage. Extra watering won't hurt you hear.

2) At the absolute earliest, KBG takes 5-6 days to have germinated enough for roots to leave the seed and tack down. And that's the early birds... Most won't really be germinating till day 8+, and you're over 4 weeks then.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

PA Lawn Guy said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > georgiadad said:
> ...


Awesome, Yeah I have one real close to me. Hate the places where if I walk in there and I'm clearly a consumer they snub their nose...


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

LawnNerd said:


> I'd thrower down! DO half and half like Delmarva Keith said above. 2 Reasons.
> 
> 1)A lot of these overseed limits are extended beyond the efficacy of the actual product. The product might actually hang around in unsafe levels for 2-3 weeks, but they say 4 (nice round even number) to be sure that enough product has disintegrated (or moved lower in the soil profile) as to guarantee to NOT cause any damage. Extra watering won't hurt you hear.
> 
> 2) At the absolute earliest, KBG takes 5-6 days to have germinated enough for roots to leave the seed and tack down. And that's the early birds... Most won't really be germinating till day 8+, and you're over 4 weeks then.


I'm almost starting to feel confident enough to put all my eggs in one basket and throw er down all at once. Interesting what you say on the germination times as well - and I agree I think 4 weeks is a nice round number. I think had it really been exactly there or just after they'd say 6 weeks or even 2 months - they have to cover themselves. I'm feeeling pretty good about putting it down - As scheduled now I'm looking at 3.5 weeks so I'm not concerned to be honest the more we talk about it - plenty of other factors to consider sure but I don't think this is one of them.


----------

